# "What-will-people-think-of-my-writings"



## Arebeth (Aug 21, 2003)

I'd just like to ask a question: has anyone of you ever been afaraid of being too conceited in his writings?
I know it doesn't show in English, but in my own language(French) I've always been told that I wrote well. Problem is: I can't help using strange sentences or using "a style". Wich means, when it's bad, it's not only bad: it's ridiculous.


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 22, 2003)

Forget it.


----------



## Zale (Aug 22, 2003)

Forget that you asked? I happen to speak French rather well, so I could read your 'original' writings and comment (if desired).
And I would say that style (unless colloquial narrative or vulgar) is never bad, but adds atmosphere.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 22, 2003)

I tend to use what might be called a conversational style in most of my writing, so it doesn't show very often. . .I write a lot better than I talk, but on here most people probably assume this is how I talk in real life.

Anyway, I know a writing style can be arrogant in tone, but I don't think it has shown very much in your posting.


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Anyway, I know a writing style can be arrogant in tone, but I don't think it has shown very much in your posting. *



I know it hasn't, in my posting I'm glad if I just find the words to say what I mean. (I feel like it's getting better yet... I hope it will, anyway). Do you think I can post something in French here?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 25, 2003)

Not if you want me to understand it. . .

I only speak English and un poco Espanol (Insert tilde over the n, I forget the keyboard short cut for it).


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arebeth _
> *I know it hasn't, in my posting I'm glad if I just find the words to say what I mean. (I feel like it's getting better yet... I hope it will, anyway). Do you think I can post something in French here? *


 Have a look HERE


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *Have a look HERE *



Thank you for this one!!!


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 30, 2003)

OMG I don't think I've ever been to that thread..! I can't bvelieve it.. I have to check it out now!!!


----------



## Kelonus (Aug 30, 2003)

I've finished a story and am writing another. I only get afraid that when its published and all, what will people think? Im 17 years old and it's something I love to do. I'm not the best but I think I'm a good at making a story up and working on it. None of my books I may make in the future could compare with my fav. book TLOTR's.


----------

